# Joyetech Cuboid 150w TC box mod review



## Maxxis (17/1/16)

Very impressed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

Great review, thanks. I love my SS one, feels solid and indestructible. Hand feel is awesome too. Menu is easy. I think Joyetech has raised the bar with their Evic VTC Mini and the Cuboid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Robert Howes (17/1/16)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Robert Howes (5/2/16)

After nearly 2 weeks of playing with the Cuboid I have decided it wont be my all day machine for the simple reason that the fire button is on the wrong side. All my other square mods the fire button is on the same side as the tank. The cuboid it is on the opposite side and I always end up picking it up and going for a drag upside down. A very small detail I know but annoying none the less.


----------



## Andre (5/2/16)

Robert Howes said:


> After nearly 2 weeks of playing with the Cuboid I have decided it wont be my all day machine for the simple reason that the fire button is on the wrong side. All my other square mods the fire button is on the same side as the tank. The cuboid it is on the opposite side and I always end up picking it up and going for a drag upside down. A very small detail I know but annoying none the less.


Lol, now you had me go on check mine. Cuboid and SX Mini M on the side opposite the tank. Reo Woodvils on the same side. Metal Reos on top. Cannot say that it bothers me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (5/2/16)

This is what I have mainly been playing with lately. I get use to holding the mods in a specific way and then i pick up the Cuboid and i am in Ireland.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/2/16)

Do I love my cuboid? Yes.
Do I thin its perfect? No.

The size is great, a 200W mod that can fit in my pocket.
The screen is good.
Very simple to use.
Does TC very well.
However, it is a bit heavy (I expected this) and the damn fire button is loose and I don't like that, especially considering that the VT and VTC buttons are so nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (5/2/16)

Yep, mine is loose as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/16)

Robert Howes said:


> After nearly 2 weeks of playing with the Cuboid I have decided it wont be my all day machine for the simple reason that the fire button is on the wrong side. All my other square mods the fire button is on the same side as the tank. The cuboid it is on the opposite side and I always end up picking it up and going for a drag upside down. A very small detail I know but annoying none the less.



Same side as my REO's, KBox, Cee Cee. SX Mini, Lil Pinch... so I'm OK... I did panic there for a second.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (5/2/16)

Robert Howes said:


> After nearly 2 weeks of playing with the Cuboid I have decided it wont be my all day machine for the simple reason that the fire button is on the wrong side. All my other square mods the fire button is on the same side as the tank. The cuboid it is on the opposite side and I always end up picking it up and going for a drag upside down. A very small detail I know but annoying none the less.


 
You not alone mate, have same issue with my Istick 100W and it is damned irritating. (OCD? Who, me?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/2/16)

Okay so I purchased my cuboid yesterday. 
I purchased the SS version as I had a black mod and the paint wearing off was getting to my ocd side. So upon opening my cuboid I found that the mod has slight scratches around it mainly the two pieces next to the screen and two or three around the mod in various places. Also the thing that's been bugging me the most is that there is something in the screen it looks like a small piece of maybe like eraser once you've erased something. It was at the bottom of the screen and I thought it was maybe under the clear plastic cover thing but I didn't want to take it off and risk scratching the screen so I left it on and after some use the piece moved to the left and so I left it on it's side and it seems to have disappeared. 
Other wise I love this mod with the crius tank !! Will post some pics in a bit but they don't really come up in the pics


----------



## wazarmoto (6/2/16)

It's one heavy ass mod. I love it to bits though.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/2/16)

Sorry mods I don't know why it put them so many times


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Sorry mods I don't know why it put them so many times



Fixed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/2/16)

Thanks @robfisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/16)

Robert Howes said:


> After nearly 2 weeks of playing with the Cuboid I have decided it wont be my all day machine for the simple reason that the fire button is on the wrong side. All my other square mods the fire button is on the same side as the tank. The cuboid it is on the opposite side and I always end up picking it up and going for a drag upside down. A very small detail I know but annoying none the less.



Same as my trusty Sig100
I actually quite like it on the opposite side of the tank. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/2/16)

So bottom line whats the story with these? I've heard a bunch of them have 510 issues. Is it the wobble issue like the eVic VTC Mini? or is it a conductive issue that leads to the mod being a paper weight. Because I'm kinda keen to grab one, if its going to be good to me and not die


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> So bottom line whats the story with these? I've heard a bunch of them have 510 issues. Is it the wobble issue like the eVic VTC Mini? or is it a conductive issue that leads to the mod being a paper weight. Because I'm kinda keen to grab one, if its going to be good to me and not die



I have a Grey one and a Silver one and both of them are perfect... a little too heavy for my liking but they are great mods for a really resonable price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Salamander (6/2/16)

I now have 3 Cuboids, 1 black and 2 silver. each one has a different amount of rattle on the fire button. I don't have OCD and if you put it in a silicon sleeve it doesn't rattle at all. The sleeve is not the greatest and leaves the bottom exposed as opposed to the eVic mini, and slipping the mod out of the sleeve to change batteries is no problem on that. Having the top covered is an issue as you could get a moisture buildup under the sleeve. The Cuboid is an awesome device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (24/2/16)

I just bought the cuboid, black one because the SS scratches so easily, good hand feel and the TC is great, I find the koopor has a better menu with more options but that's not a big deal. It fits better in my pocket then the koopor especially with jeans. Button rattles about the same as my koopor which doesn't bother me either. Opening the battery compartment with no batteries is the biggest issue so far. Other than those little things it's a great mod so far, bought it for R860 so no complaints.


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

i'll be picking one up at the vape meet this weekend in pta - really looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/2/16)

Also love my cuboid can not complain.also had light scratches on it when opening a sealed box


----------



## skola (14/3/16)

Has anyone managed to dismantle the cuboid? Or seen a video with instructions? I want to see what the chipset looks like.. It's size specifically.


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

skola said:


> Has anyone managed to dismantle the cuboid? Or seen a video with instructions? I want to see what the chipset looks like.. It's size specifically.





Natrovia

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (14/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Natrovia



Legend!! Thanks a mil!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

I am torn between a Cuboid and iStick 100w... for my travel mod. This review thread didnt help looool. Both seem sooooo awesome!


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

skola said:


> Legend!! Thanks a mil!! Much appreciated!!


Haha sure bud. Glad it helped, glad you speak rusky....


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am torn between a Cuboid and iStick 100w... for my travel mod. This review thread didnt help looool. Both seem sooooo awesome!


Lets make it easy. After watching hours worth of reviews it came down to this. The cuboid to me has more functionality regardless of size and weight. Especially after the v3.11 update that i dis this morning. The istick is drop press and vape and the cuboid is more intricate. I like playing where others dont


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

If i had money for a DNA device id jump on it in a heartbeat just because of escribe.


----------



## Bartart (10/5/16)

Hi 
I have discovered a problem with the cuboid mod, mine is giving erratic ohm readings. I have updated the firmware.
I've checked the ohms on my Koopor and the geek ape 512 tab
Anyone seen something like this?
Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Bartart (10/5/16)

Bartart said:


> Hi
> I have discovered a problem with the cuboid mod, mine is giving erratic ohm readings. I have updated the firmware.
> I've checked the ohms on my Koopor and the geek ape 512 tab
> Anyone seen something like this?
> Anyone know how to fix it?


So it turns out the cuboid has an issue with its 510 connector not insulating the positive pin properly.
Bad design poor quality control 
DONT BUY THIS MOD! 
It's going back for a refund.


----------



## brotiform (11/5/16)

Bartart said:


> So it turns out the cuboid has an issue with its 510 connector not insulating the positive pin properly.
> Bad design poor quality control
> DONT BUY THIS MOD!
> It's going back for a refund.



Source?

I have two cuboids and no issue with either.


----------



## Bartart (18/5/16)

Hi @brotiform the evidence that the device is poor quality is that it doesn't work after only a few months. A quick google search of the issue shows many ppl around the world have issues with the device not reading the resistances correctly. A little more research shows the cause of the problem. 
I feel that for the high price of these devices there should be better quality control. If you bought a set of brakes for you car for the same price and they stopped working or worked below the advertised performance would you be satisfied? Would you then recommend that product to people? 
So based on my experience and the research I have done I feel justified in warning people against this product.


----------



## Yagya (18/5/16)

I also have 2 of the 200W cuboids and had no hassles for the past 6 months. Actually it worked so well for me that i added the mini to the cuboid family..that was 2.minis..for my son as well.
Maybe yours came out of a bad batch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

